# Ultimate Ridge Hooks



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone used Ultimate Ridge Hooks? It looks like a cool system for adding platforms while working on a roof. I could definitely see a use for them. I turn down a lot of jobs simply because of the steep pitch of the roof and nowhere to nail into the roof without damaging it.

The problem areas are usually around chimneys and gables.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Has anyone used Ultimate Ridge Hooks? It looks like a cool system for adding platforms while working on a roof. I could definitely see a use for them. I turn down a lot of jobs simply because of the steep pitch of the roof and nowhere to nail into the roof without damaging it.
> 
> The problem areas are usually around chimneys and gables.
> 
> Ultimate Ridgehooks - YouTube


I'm sorry but these videos that start out with something about OSHA and go on to show people on roofs or staging with no harness on. Right off they break OSHA rules.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Still no way to harness most roofs in a repaint scenario without damaging a roof. Just the way it is. Until that issue is solved, not much can be done.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Still no way to harness most roofs in a repaint scenario without damaging a roof. Just the way it is. Until that issue is solved, not much can be done.


I usually harness to the chimney, but that doesn't help the chimney guys.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> Has anyone used Ultimate Ridge Hooks? It looks like a cool system for adding platforms while working on a roof. I could definitely see a use for them. I turn down a lot of jobs simply because of the steep pitch of the roof and nowhere to nail into the roof without damaging it.
> 
> The problem areas are usually around chimneys and gables.
> 
> Ultimate Ridgehooks - YouTube


This is a good idea. 
I will sometimes use a folding ladder (like a little giant) in the same way, but the option of adding a working platform is useful.


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr Smith said:


> Has anyone used Ultimate Ridge Hooks? It looks like a cool system for adding platforms while working on a roof. I could definitely see a use for them. I turn down a lot of jobs simply because of the steep pitch of the roof and nowhere to nail into the roof without damaging it.
> 
> The problem areas are usually around chimneys and gables.
> 
> Ultimate Ridgehooks - YouTube


Great invention.


----------

